# Digital Extensor Tendon Injuries??



## Sundae (28 June 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has had any experience of these (good or bad??)- I only seem to be able to find info on injuries to the digital flexor tendon...  How did your horse get the injury/what was the prognosis etc...  Many thanks


----------



## star (28 June 2007)

prognosis is better for extensor tendon injuries than flexor tendon ones - extensor tendons dont really do an awful lot, so they cope well after some rest usually.


----------



## CentrestageSHS (28 June 2007)

We had a pony showjumping JA mare who ruptured her deep digital flexor/extensor tendon (I can't remeber which one!!??). She was jumping a jump-off and her foreleg slipped when she landed after a fence, she was instantly lame and pulled up. She had 6 months turned out and we even tried to put her in foal but she did not catch. She was scanned on a regualar basis to see how she was improving. The vet tried all sorts to try and get her back to health. We then spent a futher three months just walking and strengthening her back up. We spent a lot of money and time on this mare as she was a special jumping pony and the first time she jumped again, just over 12 months after she injured her leg, the tendon blew again. We and the vet came to the conclusion that the only option for her was no jumping. She went off and became a champion games pony and stays sound unless you jump her so it was not brilliant news I'm afraid but at least she is not in pain and has found a great understanding home. We put her out on semi-permanent loan, we would never sell her as she was an amazing jumping pony and best friend and it would not be fair as she would have probably ended up at a market buted up with her competition record and passed around. I do not know many horses that have returned to be as good as they were before they blew a tendon, but there are probably a few.


----------



## kibob (29 June 2007)

I have a mare who severed her extensor tendon.  She must have got caught up in a fence - not sure really, found her with the injury in the morning.  she had de-gloved her leg and cut through the tendon - it was still held together but only by a small thread. 

Once bandaged, she was sound on it although when she was tired/stressed she would knuckle over on the fetlock.  The wound itself was a nightmare to heal and took a good year really.

She was rising 4 at the time and is now just 6.  She has fully recovered and never had a day lame on it.  My vet signed a declaration to the insurance company stating that there is no reason why she shouldn't return to leading the life she was intended for - all riding club activities.  At the time of the accident she had just been backed, so was turned away for the rest of that year and put back into work last year - although she did very little as I was pregnant - just short hacks and a bit of schooling.  She is now in work again and comming on really well, flat work going nicely and yesterday she popped over a little jump (proud mummy).

I also know of a horse with the exact same injury that is competing point-to-point.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sundae (29 June 2007)

Many thanks!  Gives me some more info, extensor tendon injuries appear to be rare?...  Star I have tried to PM you as well...


----------



## Sundae (29 June 2007)

Thanks for your reply- this sounds more like a flexor tendon injury, but thanks anyway!  Sounds like the pony has a happy life tho- still going out and having some fun (and giving someone else fun too), so its not so bad...


----------



## CentrestageSHS (29 June 2007)

Ohh yes, she was certainly not a pony you could just chuck in a field and retire. She always needed to be doing something, she was a real little busybody and loved working and kids playing with her. She was extremely fast and sharp though which made it quite hard to find her the right home. She was very safe though you could trust a 5 year to hack her out and she would look after them. Now she has a really good reputation as a wicked games pony so she defiantely does not have a shortage of jockeys!!


----------



## Iestyn (30 June 2007)

Have a similar story to kibob really. My TB came through a gate at 3 (had only had 6 weeks) and slived his leg, skin rolled back and severed and extensor tendon. He had 4 weeks in, then 2 months further in the field and was then hacked for 4 months before commencing schooling in his 4th year. He's now 8 (horrific scar though) and has done 3 seasons intro and then PN the last 2. He has won and placed most times affiliated dressage up to elementary and has a fair few points and has BSJA'd to Discovery. Touch wood it doesn't bother him at all. I just wouldn't be able to show him - but then again none of his legs are very clean anyways!!! I love him and would never part with him.


----------



## Damien (2 July 2007)

We have a yearling colt who is recovering from an extensor injury, 20 cm gash down the front of his hind leg, the tendon was completely severed. He under went surgery immediately to stitch together as much of the skin as possible and remained at the clinic for three weeks in a hard cast. The cast was opened every two days and the wound cleaned, excess proud flesh was trimmed. He was then placed in an soft imobolising bandage for a further week and returned home to us with a light bandage from below the hock to fetlock. The wound is now the size of a 50 pence peice and scarring is minimal. Its likely to be invisible the way its repairing at the moment. He shows no signs of knuckling and walks in hand without any signs of irregularity. The prognosis is excellent and we have been advised that he will not suffer any permanent disabilty and will go on to lead a perfectly normal active life......... this case has totally amazed us! He gets his banadage off soon, is to be walked in hand for a few days then restricted paddock turnout, poor soul has been confined for weeks. cant wait to see him run and play again.

Sadly another colt foal suffered a similar injury but  the deep flexor tendon was seriously damaged along with the extensor tendon and it was recomended that he be put to sleep


----------

